# Can you install Mk4 aluminum dash trim w/o side pieces?



## YooniT (Jul 10, 2008)

My OEM radio bezel area in my 2002 Jetta has the wonderful soft touch black trim that is peeling all over the place. I know in order to completely swap to the OEM aluminum dash trim, I need to get all the pieces plus swap to the correct inner cage. 

My question is can I keep my current cage if I decide to keep the two black side panel pieces? Then, I would only swap to the aluminum cup holder cover, HVAC control cover, & thin horizontal piece below the HVAC. Is the new cage only necessary if you want to change the two vertical side pieces? 

My reasoning for this is because I really don't feel like tearing apart the dash right now to do the side pieces. The cupholder, HVAC cover, & bottom piece can just be popped out without having to remove other sections of the dash. I just wasn't sure if the aluminum center pieces might be slightly longer or something so they wouldn't fit properly with the stationary black side pieces. Anyone with experience doing this? 

Thanks, 
Hillary


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, the wonderful soft touch black, grey, and beige trim starts wearing off and looks bad. Yes you can do what you are asking. Have you looked at the cost? I have the part numbers for the trim and can't find them on Keffer VW parts. But I haven't called either. 

1J0858035B below the AC controls 
1J0819157B Cover over manual AC controls 
1J0853190A Right side 
1J0853189A Left side 

These numbers are from my 04 GLI. 

Have you considered triming your parts in brushed alluminum 3M vinyl? Might be an option and much cheaper. 

ECStuning sells a kit for around $650 with all the pieces. But I did see that the radio cage has the black trim like yours and does not accept the side pieces, strange. 

Let us know what you do. 





YooniT said:


> My OEM radio bezel area in my 2002 Jetta has the wonderful soft touch black trim that is peeling all over the place. I know in order to completely swap to the OEM aluminum dash trim, I need to get all the pieces plus swap to the correct inner cage.
> 
> My question is can I keep my current cage if I decide to keep the two black side panel pieces? Then, I would only swap to the aluminum cup holder cover, HVAC control cover, & thin horizontal piece below the HVAC. Is the new cage only necessary if you want to change the two vertical side pieces?
> 
> ...


----------



## YooniT (Jul 10, 2008)

I've heard about the vinyl trim kits, but I really don't want to mess with that. ECS & Impex are both pretty pricey. I can get the complete OEM aluminum dash trim kit for about $269 elsewhere, and that would include the side trim pieces that I don't plan to use. I would probably just keep them.....then if I ever run into a cheap cage down the road & I feel like tearing apart the dash, I could install the side pieces at a later date. 

So you're saying I can keep my OEM cage with the non-removable vertical black side trim pieces, and I can install the aluminum cup holder cover, HVAC controls cover, and thin horizontal piece below that without converting to the cage required for the aluminum trim?


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

I just tried it, i put my 04 GLI trim in my sons 02 GLS. Fits just fine. No side pieces of course.

What is your source for the brushed pieces? I may need some replacements.


----------



## YooniT (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok cool. I think that's what I'll do for now & maybe install the side pieces later. Do you know what all surrounding dash parts need to be removed in order to access the cage? 

There are a couple sellers on eBay who are from Germany. They say the kits are OEM VW. Shipping will probably take a while, but they are about half the price of anywhere else.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Here are pics from the service manual. The left side is pretty clear. 

The right side however is not illustrated. It looks like you have to remove the glovebox then remove the whole panel to get to the radio cage screws on the left.

It will be awhile before I get to this point in my project. Not until I install my 8" LCD panel.

Let me know what you figure out.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Glove box removal


----------



## YooniT (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! That doesn't look too too bad, but it will probably be a winter project for me. I'm gonna order the dash kit this weekend......thinkin about ordering aluminum pedals & interior door handles as well.....the seller says everything is OEM. 

I'm just gonna stick with the easy stuff for this season.....center dash pieces, pedals, driver's door master switch, & 3 other door grab handles. All that stuff is pretty much either just pop off & on or undo a screw or two. Let me know if you need the link to the eBay seller.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Sure send me the link to the ebay seller.


----------



## YooniT (Jul 10, 2008)

I just PM'd you the links. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## jreedlives (Nov 21, 2010)

Everything is a direct swap except the side pieces and the trim below the hvac cover. I know this because my car has the exact set up you speak of. Now with slight modification the trim below the hvac cover can fit. This is my current set up


----------



## YooniT (Jul 10, 2008)

That looks really good!....exactly what I was planning on going for. What type of modification is needed for the bottom piece below the HVAC controls?


----------



## jreedlives (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a little trimming of the plastic on the back. Once you get that piece compare the new brushed aluminum one with the old black one and you'll know what I mean.


----------

